# well youve probably been asked this a lot



## Ashers (Jan 2, 2010)

but im going to have to ask you anyway, please dont flame me too much, as im new. i really want to move and get a job out in usa. even if its just temporary. but i dont know where to start ive looked and looked and i cant see where i fit into any single catagory. the problem is i dont have any specialist skills, and had to drop out of university after the second year due to personal issues. im 28 years old. and the reason i want to move is i cant find any work in the uk, because im too qualified most jobs and not qualified to do the other jobs, im sort of falling down the cracks. but im willing to do anything, but i cant find any place that even shows internships or anything. so some help would be appreciated. and all those guides on here just baffle me more. as for quals i have 11 gcases 4 at c the rest below, one a level at E 2 NVQs level twos and some other meaningless job only quals like aromatherapy and massage, etc useless ones. so yeah any help would be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Ashers said:


> but im going to have to ask you anyway, please dont flame me too much, as im new. i really want to move and get a job out in usa. even if its just temporary. but i dont know where to start ive looked and looked and i cant see where i fit into any single catagory. the problem is i dont have any specialist skills, and had to drop out of university after the second year due to personal issues. im 28 years old. and the reason i want to move is i cant find any work in the uk, because im too qualified most jobs and not qualified to do the other jobs, im sort of falling down the cracks. but im willing to do anything, but i cant find any place that even shows internships or anything. so some help would be appreciated. and all those guides on here just baffle me more. as for quals i have 11 gcases 4 at c the rest below, one a level at E 2 NVQs level twos and some other meaningless job only quals like aromatherapy and massage, etc useless ones. so yeah any help would be appreciated


Hi well despite me being a Thailand expat I do have a US green card. For sure the US is a much nicer place to live than the UK if you measure it with weather, cost of living, tax and friendly people so I did find it a great place to be. I was lucky my company at the time transferred me over there. To get there one way is go on line and keep applying for hundreds of jobs on the job web sites until you get an interview which can be by phone and once you have the job you can apply for a temporary work visa. The problem is of course that unemployment in the US is very high and also when it comes to getting a green card if an American is qualified for your job and applies for it at the green card stage you get kicked out. Another way is to go to school there or marry a girl there. However before you go to the USA take a trip to Thailand - you will forget all your USA dreams in about 2 hours. Trust me.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ignore Happy Bunny.... he talks nonsense 

Employment visa are obtained by the employer..not by you 
You are limited by your lack of a degree and education ...

You have little to no chance at the moment


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> Ignore Happy Bunny.... he talks nonsense
> 
> Employment visa are obtained by the employer..not by you
> You are limited by your lack of a degree and education ...
> ...


What are you talking about I have been through this process and he does apply for the visa supported by the employer I did it myself. Also try to be polite on the forum and not start fights with inflamatory insults.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

happy bunny said:


> What are you talking about I have been through this process and he does apply for the visa supported by the employer I did it myself. Also try to be polite on the forum and not start fights with inflamatory insults.


read your word ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> read your word ....


Thank you for reading my word.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

happy bunny said:


> Thank you for reading my word.


In fact you talk nonsence all over the place


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> In fact you talk nonsence all over the place


You can't even spell nonsence it is nonsense,
All my posts are based on fact, and personal experience and I don't need to resort to flaming which looking at you post history is your style.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Behave, everybody!

Happy Bunny -- you obviously have no idea about US immigration. Please stop posting definite advice on it coz it's going to be hard work having to go and correct your misconceptions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Behave, everybody!
> 
> Happy Bunny -- you obviously have no idea about US immigration. Please stop posting definite advice on it coz it's going to be hard work having to go and correct your misconceptions.


I am a US immigrant and the information is perfectly correct. The info is not writen as defitative but it is based on examples.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

happy bunny said:


> Hi well despite me being a Thailand expat I do have a US green card.


The status has presumably gone by the wayside, though?




happy bunny said:


> For sure the US is a much nicer place to live than the UK if you measure it with weather, cost of living, tax and friendly people so I did find it a great place to be. I was lucky my company at the time transferred me over there. To get there one way is go on line and keep applying for hundreds of jobs on the job web sites until you get an interview which can be by phone and once you have the job you can apply for a temporary work visa. The problem is of course that unemployment in the US is very high and also when it comes to getting a green card if an American is qualified for your job and applies for it at the green card stage you get kicked out.


The problem is not as stated but that the OP has written nothing to suggest that he qualifies for any of the visas available. You are sending him on a fruitless search.


----------



## Ashers (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The status has presumably gone by the wayside, though?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is not as stated but that the OP has written nothing to suggest that he qualifies for any of the visas available. You are sending him on a fruitless search.


exactly my point. when i dont even qualify to clean toilets in the UK.


----------

